# Xgody 704 satnav manual



## Tompa (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi
  I,m on the cadge. I,ve lost my 704 owners manual, anyone got a spare, Pleeeese.     Tompa.


----------



## moonshadow (Jan 22, 2015)

Isn't it on their website to download, just a thought


----------



## QFour (Jan 22, 2015)

Xgody,XSS | xgody.com

No sign of any manuals so looks like you will have to use google translate and ask for a manual :lol-053:

Depends what you want to know. If its how the software works its probably igo / primo or a version of it. If it's connections then they will probably help the Chinnese are not known for there aftersales service. They only sell new ......

..


----------



## moonshadow (Jan 22, 2015)

Have you tried contacting them? I had to send mine back in the end as it was not compatible with Apple, but they were very helpful trying to sort it out for me.


----------



## Tompa (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks all. I have contacted them prior to posting and they gave me a fileshare site the manual was on but I found it impossible to access. All I could get was a picture of a bloke with a trumpet.
   Cheers,  Tompa.


----------

